# 2.6 Kernel:  QM_MODULES problems...

## dleifelohcs

Utsukushii root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

lsmod: QM_MODULES: Function not implemented

I see about 5 QM_MODULES errors fly by on the bootup as well. Any suggestions or advice? (I believe this is preventing X from starting too as it can't find fglrx)

----------

## grefa

You probably forgto to install module-init-tools:

ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/rusty/modules

----------

## Sven Vermeulen

And if you haven't, then you forgot to compile in modules support in your kernel.

----------

## Major Konig ZX-12R

re-emerge module-init-tools

that happened to me after upgrading a 2.6 kernel.  This fixed it.

```
emerge module-init-tools
```

----------

## OSF

Hey thanks that just got me out of a couple of hours of scratching my head, I even had to reboot the computer to the "dark side of the harddrive"   :Evil or Very Mad:   just to read the forums

----------

## Deathwing00

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## hjh

Thanks for this advice.  Happened to me a long time after upgrading to 2.6.7.  It was after an emerge of the system and the following reboot that the problem manifested.  Modprobe was broken somehow and required re-emerging.

Thank you.

----------

## Takaitra

This same problem happened to me after upgrading my system even though I didn't emerge a new kernel. Perhaps this should be filed as a bug report, it seems that no one knows what exactly causes it though.

At least the solution is simple, thank you.

----------

## drakos7

Definitely bug report. This happened to me when moving from 2.6.5 to 2.6.7. That does not seem right.

----------

## dkure

This also occured to me when moving from a 2.6.7 kernel to a 2.6.8 kernel.

Re-emerging module-init-tools and seeing if it fixes it for me too.

EDIT: fixxed it for me too.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hgb

This happened to me as well.  I have not changed kernels at all (built myself, a 2.6.4), but I had my first reboot in a while.  The box had ~130 days uptime, so I have upgraded _alot_ without testing insmod and friends.

The only thing I can recall that might have affected something [other than modutils etc being upgraded] is that I recently installed the Cisco VPN client.  Haven't tested it, though.

My bigger problem, however, is that /usr is on its own partition, which happens to be under lvm.  lvm (dm_mod) is a module, so I can't reach it.  I can insmod on my 2.4 kernel, but it has lvm1, so I can't reach /usr.

Does anyone have a tarball or something of some workable insmod/modprobe binaries (static binaries would be nice, but if dynamic, I run ~x86) for x86 that I could burn to a CD and perhaps install?

----------

## hgb

 *hgb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Does anyone have a tarball or something of some workable insmod/modprobe binaries (static binaries would be nice, but if dynamic, I run ~x86) for x86 that I could burn to a CD and perhaps install?

 

Never mind.  I compiled a new kernel (without modules) and a new set of module-init-tools.  Hopefully, at least one of those attempts will pan out...

----------

## Raistlin

hmmm i find that very strange: on both of my pc's where i did a 

```
emerge system
```

 the QM_MODULES error occured. it got resolved after i did a 

```
emerge module-init-tools
```

 

```
emerge modutils
```

 (although they were upgraded by 'emerge system') and rebooted.

 :Rolling Eyes:  strange

cheers, raist.

----------

## RobDin

I had those problems when I upgraded from dev-sources(2.6.7 kernel) to the gentoo-dev-sources(2.6.7-r12). The problem occured when gentoo tried to load the nvidia drivers(.6106). I have fixed it not by installing mod-utils and module-init-tools (which only makes it possible to load modules compiled for a older kernel on a newer kernel)

The problems disappeared when I recompiled the modules for the newer kernel.

Hope it helps for those not wanting to install mod-utils and module-init-tools

Greetz RobDin

----------

## Raistlin

 *RobDin wrote:*   

> ... The problem occured when gentoo tried to load the nvidia drivers(.6106)...

 

well, my system doesn't have nvidia - at least one of them. nevertheless the error occured.

 *RobDin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The problems disappeared when I recompiled the modules for the newer kernel. 

 

sorry,   :Wink:  that's what i mean.

cheers, raist.

----------

## xavier10

I am facing the same problem right now.

The situation is a little confusing for me now:

What should I emerge ?

modutils ?

module-init-tools ?

both modutils and module-init-tools ?

The problem is they just do not want to emerge together! I had to remove modutils to install module-init-tools. Could someone clarify whether I should just have module-init-tools installed or if modutils is required ?

(my opinion was that modutils WAS required).

Regards,

Xavier

----------

## xavier10

Ok, I think I have sorted this out now.

Basically, we should:

- unmerge modutils

- emerge module-init-tools

And what happened here is that for some reason, modutils came in the list of modules to update. And I came from a working system into a non working system by a simple update  :Sad: 

I am puzzled. If I try 

```
emerge modutils
```

, it fails (which is fortunate since it would break the module system) but 

```
emerge -u modutils
```

 just "works". Why is a package which is incompatible with an installed package considered when I do 

```
emerge -u
```

 ? I really believe that emerge should not do such stupid mistakes.

At least, I could get my system working now  :Smile: 

Regards,

----------

